# Kids in Flight



## zulu42 (Apr 10, 2022)

I cooked this one a little hdr... for the kids


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 11, 2022)

Good action shots.....


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 11, 2022)

Love these!


----------



## reyshm (Apr 11, 2022)

Awesome shots!


----------



## Space Face (Apr 12, 2022)

I particularly like the pov on the first.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 12, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> Good action shots.....


Thanks!


SquarePeg said:


> Love these!


Thank you!


reyshm said:


> Awesome shots!


Much appreciated


Space Face said:


> I particularly like the pov on the first.


Thanks space - nice to see you


----------



## PJM (Apr 12, 2022)

Great!  The youngster in the second looks like he's not so certain this was a good idea after all.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 15, 2022)

Wonderful!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 15, 2022)

I love the terror on the face in #2!


----------

